# I built a desk for myself.



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've always done work for other people to enjoy. This one was for me and I'm keeping it. It's in my office and I enjoy using it.

All the panels are figured big leaf maple, re-sawed and then book-matched. I used lots of big leaf maple burl in the inlaid parquet top. All the maple was harvested out of the woods and sawn into lumber by myself and allowed to air dry for several years. The little splines and inlaid corners are rosewood. There are nine deep drawers on the front and two doors on the back, lots of storage.

I think I've pushed the limit on the thickness of the inlay, about 3/16" after sanding. Any thicker and I might have some movement problems. I've done similar inlay work that has held up well for decades. This one's doing well after living in the house for a couple of months.

I've got some ideas for some new pieces but finding time for personal projects is somewhat problematic.

Bret


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy cow Bret that is one amazing piece of furniture...your patience and talent show through, no doubt. How many hours do you have in it?

Nice looking piece anyone would be proud of. Great job!

smitty


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spare time?*

Thanks Smitty,

I worked on this desk in my spare time over a few months. I'd guess if I worked on it full time it would have taken three weeks, maybe four with finish..... naw, three....I don't know.

I wasn't worried about time when I worked on this project seeing as I had no client for it.

Bret


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Lots of Wow! factor in that one. 
Excellent work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am speechless!!!

Than is some great work.

How many man hours do you have into it?
G


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

it looks awesome kinda like a lowrider that likes woodwork instead of cars lol


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

WOW :thumbsup: 

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats really nice, I bet it helps you keep the desk clean just so you can enjoy it.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments. I'm getting all full of myself now.


Bret


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad this one didn't slip through the cracks I almost missed it. Man that is marvelous. 

I don't usually like busy inlaid tops for tables or desks, but brother that one is the exception to my rule. I love the pulls, and the choice for drawer fronts was perfect. The splined miters on the top and the base are a nice touch. Show quality stuff, Bret.


----------



## NHbuilder (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a amazing great job I drink way to much coffee to that steady of a hand for all that in lay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wonderful, that thing is awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## massbassin (Feb 9, 2010)

Really awesome work :thumbsup:. looks like its got some weight to it. not too fun moving it around i bet :laughing:. Great job.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

massbassin said:


> Really awesome work :thumbsup:. looks like its got some weight to it. not too fun moving it around i bet :laughing:. Great job.


That's what I thought too when I saw those stairs in the background. Ugh. Absolutely beautiful desk though.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 29, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I am speechless!!!
> 
> Than is some great work.
> 
> ...


WOW. I am also speechless. What a wonderful piece of ART....and functional!

So, how many man hours do you have in it?


----------



## Skwerly (Feb 26, 2010)

Just unbelievable. The top of that thing is absolutely amazing. Wonderful work, there!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Up the stairs*

With the drawers and doors removed it's not that heavy. With myself and a strong helper on the bottom end, it went right up the stairs.

Bret


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow,beautiful.How did ya sand the top?Itchy


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful desk. Just awesome! What more can I say!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Itchy Brother said:


> Wow,beautiful.How did ya sand the top?Itchy


 
Thanks. I sanded the top with a small Ryobi belt sander with a light touch followed by a random orbital.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 29, 2010)

Must have ALOT of man hours in it, huh? So many you can't tell us. :laughing:

I'm an artist. So, I hear that alot. I started keeping up with my hours because people just want to know.


----------



## K207 (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice! I have never seen a desk such as yours, I like the splined miter joints on the bottom and design on top.


----------

